# pool solar cover



## brasilmom (May 17, 2011)

Greetings,

We are about to open our pool (I know it is mid May, but our weather is not helping), and we will need to get a new solar cover. Anyone here would like to share the likes and dislikes of their cover and good sources to get more education on the subject?
Thanks. Be well
Miriam


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 17, 2011)

brasilmom said:


> Greetings,
> 
> We are about to open our pool Thanks. Be well
> Miriam



So...pool party at your house???:


----------



## brasilmom (May 18, 2011)

Sure, why not? The water may be a bit too cold for the southerners, but you are welcome to take a dip!


----------



## Speedbump (May 18, 2011)

I wonder what kind you have.  I have tried the bubble types and to be honest they scare the hell out of me.  You probably saw Lethal Weapon where the guy fell in the pool with a plastic cover on it and was helpless.  That wasn't fake, it's a fact.

The only covers I would want is the kind that roll out and you can walk on them.

My son being the smart a** that he could be sometimes; decided to jump into the pool with the blanket on top.  It was in the shallow end, (about 3').  He jumped in feet first, to prove that he could get out.  His arms were at his side and once in, he couldn't move.  We had to drag his surprised little butt out of the pool to get him loose.  He's married with children now, so this was a while ago.  That's why those things scare me.


----------



## brasilmom (May 18, 2011)

Good point. I currently have a bubble type, but is truly worn out and needs replacement. I will research a bit more and find out the best choice. I never thought about that, so thanks for sharing this with me.
Be well
Miriam


----------



## chaluska (May 24, 2011)

On our old outdoor spa, we used the thin bubble/solar plastic cover, and it helped increase the temp of the water, it just doesnt look as nice as a leather hard top pool cover


----------



## heninquins (Nov 2, 2011)

I have had several bubble pool covers and have been generally happy with them. These are helpful to raise the water temperature.


----------



## rosaanniey (Nov 3, 2011)

We use solar covers and were extremely pleased with the. We just used the cover to bring the temp up as our heater had not been hooked up at that time.


----------

